# 20 Years ago today.....



## kevo_55 (Jun 17, 2014)

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/story/twenty-years-after-the-night-o-j-simpson-bronco-chase-crashed-the-nba-finals-061714

Can anyone remember this going on? I just thought it was some crazy stuff.


----------



## goodal (Jun 17, 2014)

Too young to care at the time. Now, I do remember where I was when the verdict was read.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 17, 2014)

I was taking two summer classes to make up for being off for military duty the previous school year in college and I remember we all watched it on the one TV that was in the civil "break room" area..


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2014)

It's always easy for me to remember this one, because it's on my birthday. Thanks, OJ!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 17, 2014)

It was twenty _years ago today_, Sgt. Pepper taught the band to play.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 17, 2014)

csb said:


> It's always easy for me to remember this one, because it's on my birthday. Thanks, OJ!


Could be worse, my FIL's birthday is 9/11


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2014)

Friend's wedding happened that day (destination wedding, hence why it was on a Tuesday)

I still yell, "OJ!" when I see a white Bronco.


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2014)

This kind of white Bronco:







Not this kind:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 17, 2014)

cement has a similar white bronco...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 17, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > It's always easy for me to remember this one, because it's on my birthday. Thanks, OJ!
> ...


It's ok, I heard that 9/11 didn't happen.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


Shhh. If you mention that here the crazy holograph police will show up and start slinging their bullshit here.


----------



## goodal (Jun 18, 2014)

Never realized this, but we got married on 6/17...6 yrs after this incident.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 18, 2014)

goodal said:


> Never realized this, but we got married on 6/17...


happy anniversary btw.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 18, 2014)

csb said:


>


Do you yell "Omaha" or "choke" when you see this bronco?


----------



## csb (Jun 18, 2014)

"Get in my pants!"


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 18, 2014)

csb said:


> "Get in my pants!"


:rotflmao: well played csb, well played.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm pleased with the direction this thread has taken.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2014)

It's always a good thing when we talk about getting in CSB's pants


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 18, 2014)

I had a 3-inch portable DC-powered television and a dozen people gathered around my desk to watch the OJ verdict.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 18, 2014)

My middle school principal announced the verdict over the school's loudspeaker. I'm still not sure why.


----------



## goodal (Jun 18, 2014)

I was the low man at a restaurant washing/cleaning stuff and the entire restaurant stopped eating/working/talking to watch and listen.


----------



## Porter_ (Jun 18, 2014)

i remember the odd low speed chase and also the day of the verdict. the verdict was announced over my high-school intercom. also i watched a Dateline on the trial this last weekend. man i forgot what a character johnnie cochran was. "if it doesn't fit, you must acquit!"


----------



## csb (Jun 18, 2014)

We got to watch the verdict in debate class.

A few years later, Johnnie Cochran was a guest speaker at my college. A group of us went to see him and he happened to be going up the stairs to the room right ahead of us. I commented, in what I thought was a quiet voice, "He looks taller on TV." He later told the entire group that I had said that. He also started off by saying, "I'll get it out of the way now- if the glove doesn't fit, you must acquit!"


----------



## Supe (Jun 18, 2014)

matt267 said:


> My middle school principal announced the verdict over the school's loudspeaker. I'm still not sure why.




This.


----------



## Porter_ (Jun 18, 2014)

csb said:


> We got to watch the verdict in debate class.
> 
> A few years later, Johnnie Cochran was a guest speaker at my college. A group of us went to see him and he happened to be going up the stairs to the room right ahead of us. I commented, in what I thought was a quiet voice, "He looks taller on TV." He later told the entire group that I had said that. He also started off by saying, "I'll get it out of the way now- if the glove doesn't fit, you must acquit!"




:rotflmao: you burned johnnie cochran


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 18, 2014)

They had us go to the multi-purpose room during class (5th grade) to watch the verdict. On the way back to class, I commented that the DNA evidence shouldn't have been dismissed. My BFF (who was black) told me I only thought he was guilty because he was black. That was the first time I needed one of these:


----------



## csb (Jun 18, 2014)

FIFTH GRADE?! No wonder you look like you're super young- you are super young.

I agreed with the verdict based on mishandling of evidence. I liked logic even back then, viewing the whole thing like an if/then statement. Johnnie Cochran just helped it along those lines.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 18, 2014)

I wonder What happened to Kato Kalen? Or whatever his name was??


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 19, 2014)

csb said:


> FIFTH GRADE?! No wonder you look like you're super young- you are super young.


I was thinking the same thing. I was in 9th grade during the trial and I remember watching the verdict on tv in English class. I don't remember following the trial very much, other than the fact that it was on every channel during that time.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2014)

That only makes me 4 years younger than you.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2014)

I was in tenth grade. I didn't much about the story or anything else at that thyme


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 19, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> That only makes me 4 years younger than you.




If you are super young that means that she is young. That is the logic behind it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 19, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> That only makes me 4 years younger than you.




True, it's weird how 4 years back then seems like 20 years now.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2014)

When I was in fifth grade, Mr. YMZ was in university and working in the oil fields.


----------



## Supe (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm probably right around the same age as YMZ, but I look like a fat old man


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 19, 2014)

csb said:


> FIFTH GRADE?! No wonder you look like you're super young- you are super young.




YMZ was 16 in fifth grade. She went through a rough patch after kindergarten. Don't want to go into the details, but after rehab she came back and finished elementary school. Really shows her character that she did that.



YMZ PE said:


> When I was in fifth grade, Mr. YMZ was in university and working in the oil fields.




Creepy.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2014)

Supe said:


> I'm probably right around the same age as YMZ, but I look like a fat old man




But a cute, fat old man.


----------



## goodal (Jun 19, 2014)

10th grade here.


----------



## csb (Jun 19, 2014)

I was a junior.

EDIT: Sh!t! That means my 20-year reunion is coming up. 2017- Hopefully enough time since 2007 that everyone can't remember how drunk I was at the 10-year.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2014)

csb said:


> I was a junior.
> 
> EDIT: Sh!t! That means my 20-year reunion is coming up. 2017- Hopefully enough time since 2007 that everyone can remember how drunk I was at the 10-year.


same here. I was beyond a sloppy mess at mine


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2014)

csb said:


> I was a junior.
> 
> EDIT: Sh!t! That means my 20-year reunion is coming up. 2017- Hopefully enough time since 2007 that everyone can't remember how drunk I was at the 10-year.


Sweet! Another cake story in the making!!!

opcorn:


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I was in tenth grade. I didn't much about the story or anything else at that thyme




If you can afford the i's for "I" "in" "didn't" "anything" why not in "time"?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2014)

csb said:


> I was a junior.
> 
> EDIT: Sh!t! That means my 20-year reunion is coming up. 2017- Hopefully enough time since 2007 that everyone can't remember how drunk I was at the 10-year.




I was trying to forget that I was getting old enough to have a 20-year reunion soon...


----------



## csb (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm looking at it as I have three years to get fabulous.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2014)

csb said:


> I'm looking at it as I have three years to get fabulous.




Good approach!


----------



## Supe (Jun 19, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably right around the same age as YMZ, but I look like a fat old man
> ...




Cute fat old man does not yield the Google search results one would hope for.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2014)

Supe said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




I think your focused on the wrong thing there...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...




I think he was too excited about Googling cute fat old men to notice I was hitting on him.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




This is why when I hear complaints from the boys round here, I just shake my head


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2014)

&lt;cough&gt; &lt;cough&gt; Sapper


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 23, 2014)

I was a Junior when that happened...... in college.

When did I get old?

actually, I was a Junior when the verdict was read. I believe I was a Sophmore during the White Bronco "chase"


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2014)

get of our lawns!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2014)

also I think this is the 25th year anniversary of sienfeld!


----------

